# Kief(or kif) to hash?Need pro assistance



## budman56 (May 23, 2009)

Ok, so i have been doing alot of research in kief, sifting boxes, and pollen presses. I am yet to obtain the information that i want to know. So i get that a kif box lets the pollen fall down and it can be collected i have done my research and found a box i presume to be suitable. h[COLOR="Red"]XX[/COLOR]p://bcboxes.com/ the large model is the one i am interested in. I have also done research on pollen presses, the piece maker assuming is the best in quality but in my opinion a bit overpriced. I have found very similar presses on ebay ranging in price from  50 to 85$. Im wondering if anyone knows anything about these i like the idea of twisting the kif down so im defiantly looking for something like this. I know its not the most efficient way to go about making hash but i go through alot of crystaly buds and i thought hell its worth a try. So besides the questions of my product choice here are the ones that i cant find the answers i need.1) Is pressing kief the same as hash? 2) Since im almost positive its not, once you have your pressed kief how do you turn it into hash? 3) Is a pollen press nessicary in any way to turn kief into hash? Thanks any help is well appreciated.


----------



## Hick (May 24, 2009)

yes.. keef is hash.. 

..before I acquired a pollem press, I would put the keef in between wax paper or confectioners paper, then between two blocks of wood, 3-4 "C-clamps", _crank_ 'em down!... Being 'keef', and depending on your screens efficiency, it may require some additional heat to get it to adhere. I used to set it near the woodstove for 30 minutes or so. You don't want it _"HOT"_.. just good 'n warm to the touch.

natorius (sp) has posted a method of useing a clothes iron to press/mold it together. I've heard of ppl putting it in their shoe and walking on it all day. I've heard of hydraulic jacks being used as a press...


----------



## marcnh (May 24, 2009)

I like to put my keef in a cellphone wrapper, tape it shut, and put it in my shoe.  This is gentle and easy to do.  Basically you need heat and pressure.  The heat softens the trichome heads so that they may be burst somewhat when you press it.  The reasons to press hash is for easier handling and smokability.  Plus it looks cool.


----------



## budman56 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help, but how do you transform keef into hash once it is pressed?


----------



## Killuminati420 (May 24, 2009)

1 - Buy a silk screen from a mining store, the finest they got(sorry too high to remember sizes). 
2 - Put your bud trimmings on the silk screen(dont do it in too big of batches at once on the silk screen, smaller amounts is more effective).
 3 - Once youve collected as much kif as your heart desires, put it is a cigerette sulifane or in the corner of a baggie( i pref sulifane) and make it pretty tight. 
4 - Preheat your oven at 190 celcius (idk how much farenheit this is, but i do it at 220-250, would appreciate some1 saying how much 190celcius would be farenheit)
5 - Get regular newspaper and wrap it tightly around the sulifane/baggie of kif at least 4 times around it.
6 - Once youve wrapped it up, soak it in hot water, make sure it is soaked that way nothing started on fire when you put it in the oven.
7 - Put it in the oven for 10 minutes. In the meantime get out something that you can apply a lot of pressure to while rolling back and forth (like a dough roller, or some type of cylinder type of object)
8 - After the 10 minutes is up, take your newspaper wrapped gift out of the oven and quickly put it on a counter or a table(something solid) and apply a lot of pressure onto it while rolling your cylinder shaped object back and forth over it. Do this for a minute or so. (heat + pressure = hash)
9 - Put it in the freezer now for about 10 mins to let it cooldown.
10 - Take out and Enjoy! 
This is the cheapest way to make hash, and it is very nice quality hash. 
 I hope this helped =)


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2009)

budman56 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help, but how do you transform keef into hash once it is pressed?


once pressed...it "IS" hash..


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 25, 2009)

190C = 375F 

eace:


----------



## budman56 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 28, 2009)

I use a hammer, cellophane and a hot stone.


----------



## ozman (May 29, 2009)

Hey all I seen this else where I cant wait till the stores open so I can go get one of these.I have enclosed some pics,If people are interested in all the details just ask I will post where you can go for more complete instructions,so at the risk of being made to look like a idiot here it is.


:holysheep:  :headbang2: 


:watchplant: :lama: :bolt:


----------



## Rockster (May 29, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> 1 - Buy a silk screen from a mining store, the finest they got(sorry too high to remember sizes).
> 2 - Put your bud trimmings on the silk screen(dont do it in too big of batches at once on the silk screen, smaller amounts is more effective).
> 3 - Once youve collected as much kif as your heart desires, put it is a cigerette sulifane or in the corner of a baggie( i pref sulifane) and make it pretty tight.
> 4 - Preheat your oven at 190 celcius (idk how much farenheit this is, but i do it at 220-250, would appreciate some1 saying how much 190celcius would be farenheit)
> ...



At 190C in the oven you are vaping off the volatiles oils!

I wouldn't go above 60C,no need for it.


----------



## ozman (May 30, 2009)

Here is a pic of my first attempt at making this stuff,smokes good is real killer,my first try I added just 2 slivers to my bowl of ice,knocked me out for 2 hours.
I used ww to make it with.





:holysheep: :hubba: :hubba: :bong:


----------



## budman56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Ozman what press is that? haha thanks


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 5, 2009)

Heat, fold, re-press, repeat.

I think you can put that entire press in the oven. try 200f for now, just to get it nice and soft.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a neat lil way to do it i seen on youtube
hxxp://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=A5BF260972EF14B2&search_query=how+to+make+hash
I only put the "sprinkles" on a bowl...only thing i make is either ISO oil or Butane oil....I love true hash...but too much work for me.


----------

